
joost on AppleTV - far33d
http://www.joostteam.com/2007/03/27/joost-successfully-run-on-apple-tv/
======
eli
maybe I'm getting old, but I'm totally done with fighting against
manufacturers to get their products to do the sort of things they should've
done out of the box.

